# Little Ayla



## jeanus44 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a picture of my little Ayla who we had to have put to sleep on Monday 10.08.09. She was 17.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her sorry to hear of your loss  RIP Ayler x*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She was beautiful - so sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she was stunning am sorry for your loss


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She was a lovely cat. Sorry for your loss


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cat...so sorry for your loss...xxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

What a beautiful cat, very sorry to hear her time had come RIP Ayla xxx


----------



## softpaws (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful cat. I'm so sorry for you loss.

xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, she was stunning.

RIP Ayla xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

awww she is a gorgeous girl, and 17 is a brilliant age for a cat.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow wasnt she a gorgeous girl, so sorry to hear your sad news, as said above thats a very good age bless her,xxxx
R I P Ayla,xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

What a stunning looking girl....may she rest in peacexx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry to hear that.....

you may have lost you cat but you've gained an angel........


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

awww what a beautiful girl! and im so sorry for your loss but at least she lived a long and surely spoiled life !


----------

